
When generating a random password, the result must still be a valid string - zdw
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180713-00/?p=99235
======
perl4ever
So how would you come up with a random _valid_ Unicode string, such that all
possible _valid_ strings were equally probable? Using base64 seems like giving
up.

Hmm...I think I need a way to generate all valid combining character
sequences, but I'm not sure that is finite.

